# Old Bianchi bike that I'd like to identify



## creazur (Sep 30, 2015)

Greetings,

I've had one Bianchi bike for about 20 years now and it was used when I got hold of it. I've tried to find information about it around the web, but with no luck.

I'ts full suspension with plastic 5-spoke tires that are rather wide. Front suspension is quite similar to modern ones, rear suspension looks more like ones you got in https://www.autocraze.com.au/wp-content/uploads/2013/07/suspension-systems-3.jpg picture, with those visible springs. The rear suspension stands vertically on the sides of rear tire.

Frame is the most confusing. It's built with only one tube, kinda like Jopo bikes.

I don't have a picture with me (yet), I know it would help in identifying the bike. The bike is at the moment in our summer house, I'll probably bring it back to home within a month. The descriptions are solely based on memory, might be few things incorrect.

Any help will be appreciated and I'll include picture of the bike as soon as I get one.


----------

